# Beginner? Fancy a challenge?



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2018)

Hi there, new cyclists! 

If you have recently got into cycling and would like some friendly encouragement to help motivate you to tackle longer rides then why not pop over to the Challenge Rides sub-forum and sign up for one (or more) of them? There are active groups of us egging each other on, organising rides, and reporting on our efforts.

The Metric Century and Imperial Century a Month challenges might be a bit too much for many riders to contemplate, which is why I set up the more manageable Half Century (50 km/50 mile) a Month Challenge. Those 3 challenges require a commitment to doing lengthy rides throughout the year, which helps to keep us going through the winter when we might otherwise feel inclined to hibernate!

There is however no getting away from the fact that very long winter rides can sometimes feel a bit too much. If you like doing long(-ish) rides, but only when it suits you, then the new Annual Lunacy Challenge could be an ideal option. You can opt for a distance which is further than you are prepared to commit to in winter and make up any shortfall later in the year when there is more daylight and conditions are warmer.

If this sounds interesting to you, go and check out that sub-forum and sign up for (one or more) of the challenges. I will be tackling 3/4 of them and would be pleased to see your name added to the participant lists.

If you have any questions, ask in the 'Chatzone' thread for the distance you are interested in, though most questions have probably been asked and answered before so search first to check.

I usually organise about 10 rides a year in Yorkshire/Lancashire, with ride distances of 50-200 km, but typically about 100 km. You'd be welcome to tag along on any of them. Watch the Cyclechat and Recreational Rides forum to see if anything is organised which you'd like to tackle.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Dec 2018)

Thanks @ColinJ for posting this in here. 

The post has been 'stickied' so that all Beginners (who tend to start posting in this forum sub-section sooner rather than later after joining) will get to see it. The usual seasonal spikes of new members joining may mean that the thread would have slid well down the page before they joined the forum and they would possibly miss it.


----------



## jondavies (20 Jun 2020)

thanks for this.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2020)

I'll just add, doing these challenges really does get you out in months you may otherwise give riding a miss, it may be the slight nudge you need to do that little bit more on the bike.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (16 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hi there, new cyclists!
> 
> If you have recently got into cycling and would like some friendly encouragement to help motivate you to tackle longer rides then why not pop over to the Challenge Rides sub-forum and sign up for one (or more) of them? There are active groups of us egging each other on, organising rides, and reporting on our efforts.
> 
> ...


Am I a newbie if I'm doing 169 miles a week with 60 miles in 4 hours? I've only been on a road bike since last September.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> Am I a newbie if I'm doing 169 miles a week with 60 miles in 4 hours? I've only been on a road bike since last September.


I would say that you are doing well, and keep up the good work!


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (16 Feb 2021)

Doing fasting rides is a challenge. Riding at least an hour before eating breakfast. Which is recovery at that point. But my time issue is getting up early enough to allow time before work when sleep is very important.


----------

